# Kitchen remodel



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

So the next day we get to talking and decide to go with Lowes. The cabinets are by Kraftmade and are going to take 4-5 weeks to make. Now I have a time frame to have the demo done and I get started. Half of my house has the ceiling blown and the other is slick, so I decide I'm going to slick the kitchen and the demo begins.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

I really liked the molding so I took care in keeping it. I was really amazed at how it was constructed, I didn't know it was 3 pieces. 










Now that most cabinets are out I started scraping the ceiling. I used a mix of hot water, dawn, and vinegar in a sprayer. It worked really good. I sprayed a 3x3 section and let it sit for a few minutes and it came right off.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

You should be able to use that molding over your new cabinets. That bulkhead over the old cabinets is a look but it wastes a lot of space. This is a link to my kitchen project http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/kitchen-95288/ . We had to make consessions due to space limitations. Most notably over by the basement door but it flows much better than before.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

I ended up trashing the molding as it just wouldn't go with the cabinets well. We ordered maple crown molding with a coco glaze. The new cabinets are also taller for more room.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Here is the ceiling all mudded and primed. It turned out good and only took 3 mudding/sanding sessions.









Next I moved to taking up the laminate floor and building a window box seating in this area. I didn't know how to build one so I'm sure it's over built. The face is made 3/4" oak plywood. I also had to move the air vent.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)




----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

The window seat looks pretty good. I think you need to dress up the bare plywood end with a 3/4x3/4 oak edge piece, and router the edge.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> The window seat looks pretty good. I think you need to dress up the bare plywood end with a 3/4x3/4 oak edge piece, and router the edge.


I have that same trim piece to put on but I'm waiting to put it on until I'm done using it as a tool holder. The wife is going to get some cushions made for it also.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Here's the wife sanding down our old table top to see if we can restain it.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

On to the cabinet install. Kraftmaid was really good to work with the guys delivered to my door and placed them where I wanted. The only complaint was I had one cabinet that need to be replaced as it looked like it was dropped in the factory and they tried to fix it and ship it. The box had no damage. They had me a new one in 2 weeks no questions asked and I got to keep the old one.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)




----------



## SeeDBee (Sep 1, 2008)

That's quite a project. Looks great!


----------



## cdnNick (May 28, 2011)

Did you consider making the window seat lid flip up and use it for storage? My wife would love a seat like that but we don't have a big bay window.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

cdnNick said:


> Did you consider making the window seat lid flip up and use it for storage? My wife would love a seat like that but we don't have a big bay window.


I did think about it but I didn't want seams and didn't want to take too much time building and figuring it out.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

After I got the cabinets in I needed to wire up some lights. I only had one light before and I took that out and filled the hole. I went with 5 - 4" oil rubbed recessed lights. Over the sink had a fluorescent tube I took out and replaced with 2 pendant lights. I know I have to get a dimmer for them.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

On to the counter top. I wanted to be really particular in picking my granite, I wanted to see what slab or slabs we were getting and how it would be laid out due to our U shaped kitchen. After about a week of looking through granite we found a nice large slab that we could piece in and hardly make out the seams.
The granite is Giallo Napoli and is the ONLY thing I did not DIY!


















Put the appliances in, Electrolux induction cooktop and Elextrolux oven.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

The dishwasher is a Bosch Panel ready and a Sharp Microwave with an auto drawer.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Next up was the back slash. We had this picked out before the granite came in but after mocking it up we found we didn't like it.










So we tried another but didn't love it either.










We ended up with this on the left.










I decided to go ahead an mount the lights for the cabinets


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)




----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

If anyone knows anything about South Carolina you will recognize my mural. We love our state flag and trying to figure out what we wanted for the mural I came up with this.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Impressive work John!


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

On to the hard wood floors! I went with Lumber liquidators 3/4" solid Brazilian Koa in 5". I love this floor, I know some don't but the uniqueness of each piece is crazy. 

















Did the hardware after the floor and some molding.


















And the 95% done pic.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

John, I am not crazy about the floor. I do love the rest of the kitchen though. Still waiting for finished pics of the window seat. Not sure if you finished it or not. Keep up the great work.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> John, I am not crazy about the floor. I do love the rest of the kitchen though. Still waiting for finished pics of the window seat. Not sure if you finished it or not. Keep up the great work.


Thanks
It's close to being done, I just need to caulk and repaint. I'll try to get some updated pics for tomorrow.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Probably wise to have the granite installed. How did you wire for the undercabinets? I still haven't gotten mine mounted. The cabinets went up before I had the wiring ready for the undercabs, so mine will just plug into switched recepticlae in the backsplash area. Then I have to figure out the best way make them inconspicuous.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Jim F said:


> Probably wise to have the granite installed. How did you wire for the undercabinets? I still haven't gotten mine mounted. The cabinets went up before I had the wiring ready for the undercabs, so mine will just plug into switched recepticlae in the backsplash area. Then I have to figure out the best way make them inconspicuous.


I used low voltage kit from lowes and bought extra wire. The wire runs down the inside of the glass cabinets from the ceiling to each location. I have 2 transformers located behind the fridge so you can't see anything. The kit comes with a tap "3 position" switch that you can run where ever. You can run up to 6 lights with one transformer.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

You have done a beautiful job! The only thing I would have done differently is the floor. I do love the floor though!


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> John, I am not crazy about the floor. I do love the rest of the kitchen though. Still waiting for finished pics of the window seat. Not sure if you finished it or not. Keep up the great work.


Here you go, keep in mind I still need to caulk, paint and put down quarter round. we are going to have a pad made also.


----------



## evane (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't understand the hate on the floor, I absolutely love it, it is one of the ones I was considering for my first floor, it looks great. It even makes me want it more now.

John :thumbsup: A+ work love it. How is the Electrolux Induction top?


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the floor! it's just Competing in the kitchen. I would love it in my family room or my living/dining room area. 

I also would like to know how the induction cooktop is working out.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Thanks I also put the floor in my living room and hall way. 
As far as the induction cooktop I don't have the proper cookware yet to use it. Lol it has to be magnetic to work right.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Got the bench painted up today.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Seeing this kitchen makes me want to just start from scratch, lol. Seems like it would be so much easier to buy and install everything.


----------



## cyclonewade (Jun 27, 2011)

That floor is incredible. Fantastic work.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful work! I really like the bench.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, I need to put some updated pics up. The floor has darkened up some.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Updated pic of the floor after darkening up over 6 months.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

I love that flooring!


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Your old kitchen looks far nicer than my current kitchen. That should tell you something.


----------



## pqlal789qreo (Oct 27, 2011)

That's quite a project. Looks great!


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

More updated pics


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

I was worried how your exhaust hood was going to turn out with the cabinets on each side, the crown and tile really tied everything together. Your floors are awesome by the way!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Gorgeous make-over on everything...You did a great job! 
congratulations.

We have a galley kitchen, and I wanted a big
fridge so we took out the two x fours behind the fridge.

We framed it out so that the fridge fits into the 
framed out space. Picked up 3 1/2" in the depth
and it was worth it.

Your floors are Beautiful too.


----------

